# Stuck in 2nd gear



## frank r (May 4, 2012)

'94 XE - V6, Auto, approximately 200k miles...

After about 25 miles of in-town driving, transmission is locking itself in 2nd gear. It doesn't happen at all on shorter trips, and reverse, neutral and park are all fine. Fluid level is good, runs and shifts smooth and it's not making any abnormal noises.

I had this happen in a newer Chrysler product a few years back, and the culprit was a faulty input shaft speed sensor. Any input on what I should be looking for here will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

There are several products available that might clean out and free up the shift valves in the valve body. You can't rule out something electrical heat soaking and causing the symptom, though. Not likely on an 04 but is there a check engine or trans shift light on?

-R


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

frank r said:


> I had this happen in a newer Chrysler product a few years back, and the culprit was a faulty input shaft speed sensor. Any input on what I should be looking for here will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


I got no input for you (other than the input shaft sensor!)...same thing happened to my mother-in-law's '05 Intrepid. The local AAMCO (All Automatics Must Come Out) almost, ALMOST, had her for a $2,500+ bill.
I got to the shop literally 10-15 minutes before they were going to start pulling the transmission, while it was still up on the rack, and she was waiting to sign the paperwork authorizing the work.
Looked up in there, saw the input shaft sensor connector just hanging there. Plugged it back in, got the hell out of there, all was well again.
Wrote the B.B.B., wrote the AAMCO president, wrote my congressman. Didn't put 'em out of business, but I hope like hell somebody got a reaming for that one.


----------



## frank r (May 4, 2012)

Thank you for the replies. Can anyone tell me where I might find the sensor on this truck? 

As for the engine light, it's had a light on since I bought the truck 4 years ago, but this issue only reared its head last week.


----------

